# applying for more tags



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

whens teh deadl9ine for the 2ndseason of tags and how do i get them?


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/

:roll:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Aug. 11 is deadline and you can pic them up at a hunting store or go online. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Looky here the toolshed is back. :roll:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I am new in ND and what do u mean can get second tag? mean I can apply for another tag for buck or doe? It is not the same as New York thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There are only doe tags left.You can apply for 3 more.Go to the GNF website and follow directions.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

which is better for me to apply antlerless white tail or mule or enither one... I am new here so do u know anyone who would like to take me for doe deer hunting I would be happy.. I never hunt deer in ND . I just moved in ND last Sept. I am from Beulah, ND I dont know where can I hunt for deer. thank u Billy


----------

